
Ask HN: Robotics engineers of HN, what do you work on? - sarthakjshetty
Hey HN! I wanted to know what kind of projects do the robotics engineers here work on? Also, how did you get to where you are? Did you always want to work on robots?
Also, what resources do you recommend for a person starting out in robotics?
Thanks!
======
billconan
[https://weeklyrobotics.com/](https://weeklyrobotics.com/)

is a very good resource

~~~
sarthakjshetty
Thank you for sending this! I'll check it out.

